# I need cam install information



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

If you have installed a cam in 2005 LS2, can you give me any advice warnings or tips ...I hear these stories about not having to remove the intake manifold because the lifters clear the cam after removing the rockers. I do not understand how that works. Do the lifters need to be retained some how in a raised position? Please explain.
Thanks, Craig


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

http://www.ls1howto.com/


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> http://www.ls1howto.com/


Excellent info., thanks! I have been wondering what the trick is with the lifters and cam swap with out pulling the intake, could not understand what keeps the lifters up to clear the lobes. 
The factory service manual says the engine has to come out to change cams...this has to be wrong? Do you know if there is in fact adequate clearance to clear rad. support etc. :cheers


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Haha! gotta love that manual. After you rotate the cam a few times, there are suppose to be locks (so to speak) that keeps the lifters up...but I would suggest the dowel rods or other recommended devise. I dont know of anyone or any shop that has ever pulled the motor for a cam swap. Yes, there is enough clearance.....pull the fan and radiator (just watch those a/c lines) and you'll do fine.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

route66,
Thanks for the feeedback. By the way...hows the idle and driveability of that comp cam w/ 226 int. dur. and the tighter 112 lobe sep. in your '06? I am wanting excellent idle and boost the midrange without degrading the driveablilty. I am thinking for my desires I need to keep the int. duration under 212 [email protected]" and use a wider lobe sep. like 114deg.-115deg to achieve my goal. I was told the stock LS2 cam has around 200-202deg. int. duration and a wide lobe separation, maybe 116deg. Do you happen to know the specs for the stock LS2 cam?:cheers


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

I think stock cam is something like 204/211 .525/.525 116lsa. The 228/232 cam I have has a pretty good lope to it.....I guess you could say by todays standards, its a relatively tame cam. Great power between 3500-7000 rpm. If you want good midrange and reasonably tolerable idle...I'd go with a Comp XE lobe 224/224 .568/.568 114lsa. And plenty of torque to get ya rolling.


----------

